# Http Redirects



## FHS (Jun 20, 2012)

We have an internal web server that is running multiple sites. I have a rule in our firewall (ASA5510) that directs traffic to the server, but how do I direct all port 80 traffic to a different port no the server?

I need my traffic from outside to come into the server through the firewall on port 80 then be forwarded to port 9999 on the web server.

How can I do this?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Not an IOS expert, but I believe it should be:

ip nat inside source static tcp "firewall IP" 80 "Webserver IP" 9999


----------

